# New member...The Life Of Riley



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I have Riley too, and I know I would be devastated if I lost him. I wish you peace and healing at this hard time. When you are ready, maybe you could share some pictures of Riley with us.


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Riley, he sounds like he had a great life with you and your family. Its hard to believe that they can be with us healthy and happy one day and gone the next. My heart goes out to you...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your beloved Riley. Thanks so much for sharing him with us and thanks so much for educating us about this rare disease. I've never heard of it before. I'm so sorry that you lost your boy so suddenly and to such a tragic disease. RIP sweet Riley.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,

I am so sorry for your loss of Riley  you've told his story so well I can see how special he was to you. We lost our golden in the space of 2 weeks and that that was terrible enough, but for you to lose him so quickly must be devastating  It sounds as if he had a wonderful life with a family who adored him.

Thank you for raising awareness of this disease. Keep posting here, you'll find so much support from people who know what you're going through. Take care.


----------



## riley2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you for all the messages everyone, if there is one place where everyone understands eachothers pain it would be here.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss...  To lose a beloved pet so suddenly and without warning is so awful.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## riley2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> Welcome to the forum. I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I have Riley too, and I know I would be devastated if I lost him. I wish you peace and healing at this hard time. When you are ready, maybe you could share some pictures of Riley with us.


I am going to try to post some up this evening, hard to look through them all now, almost seems like a ghost.



HolDaisy said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss of Riley  you've told his story so well I can see how special he was to you. We lost our golden in the space of 2 weeks and that that was terrible enough, but for you to lose him so quickly must be devastating  It sounds as if he had a wonderful life with a family who adored him.
> ...


I actually read your thread before I posted mine, I know exactly how you guys feel, its devastating. I have always said it doesnt matter if they spend 6 months with us or 15 years, they do and always will leave there mark.

With such rare instances that Riley and Daisy went through I can only hope we help others in similar situations.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

My heart is absolutely broken for you. You are right when you say that we understand the pain and sorrow that you feel. When we all read these stories, we relive the pain of losing our special buddies. And our broken hearts reach out to you.

I wish I could say something profound, but I am not a very articulate person, so I will just say run free Riley...


Pat Reilly


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How tragic!!! I'm so sorry for your loss. Glad you've found us though as we DO understand and love to hear the stories and see the pictures of those special special beings that grace our lives. Godspeed Riley. You are forever loved.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Caesar's Buddy is right. We all relive the pain of losing our beloved fur babies, when a another one of these wonderful dogs leaves us. I am so sorry for your loss, we all know too well what you are feeling. I think I was in shock for a week or two; it just doesn't seem possible that they are really gone. It will be 5 months tomorrow that we lost our Buddy, and still crying for that great old guy! Thank you for passing on the information that you shared about his condition. Please know we feel your pain and wish you only comfort and peace. HUGS!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riley*

I am so very sorry about your Riley and so happy you have joined us-we all know your pain. I am sure that my Smooch and Snobear have greeted Riley!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Riley and everything you went through before you had to say goodbye to him. My heart goes out to you.

Thank you for coming here and telling us what happened to him-I know that couldn't have been easy. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time. 

Godspeed sweet Riley.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Like you, we have had more than our share of 'rare' knocking at our door and for me there is nothing rare any longer about something thats happened already in your life  Sometimes theres just no explanation as to why or how these things can happen just once, never mind twice, in one families circle, I am so sorry you have had to experience this.
I am so glad you have found the forum, its a wonderful place of support and care and friendship, please post whenever you want or need to, there always seems to be someone ready to say the right thing when needed, many here have been through much heartbreak themselves.
I hope that all the lovely memories you have of your lovely boy from the twelve years you had together will eventually be able to gently turn your tears to smiles through comfort. Thinking of you and hating these 'rares' 
Run free lovely Riley, I hope you meet my Cracker in your travels


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. Sounds like he lived a great life. I feel your pain as we had to put my baby down on the 16th. There are good days and bad days but it gets better. Yes the pics can be hard to look at but they also remind you of the good times.


----------



## riley2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

My whole family has expressed their gratitude for all your comments and prayers. Words cannot express what they mean during this time. 

I know all of us have been here, the house once full is silent, the yard once filled with energy is still, everything seems like it left with him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Riley. It sounds like he was great dog, he was loved and he loved back his family and the best friends. It is never enough time with them and we are never ready no matter it takes 72 hours or 72 days. But sudden loss always makes you wonder what did get wrong in such a short time. I know how hard it is when you cant see your friend around, but he is still there with you in spirit. And in your heart forever.
May peace be with you.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Riley.


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

O no... I am so very sorry, what a sudden unexpected loss... Thats what makes it so difficult and devastating, it was not expected. Prayers for healing your heart goes your way...RIP dearest sweet Riley...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of a beautiful golden


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your loss!


----------



## riley2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

Its been exactly a week since Riley left us, and it definitely hasn't gotten any easier. We just started going through all the pictures, remembering the good times, heres a few for you guys, I will post some more later.

We miss you bud.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like he had some good times isn't it funny how much they love the snow?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful photos, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Riley is so handsome. He sure had a beautiful expression and eyes. Just makes you want to kiss him. I'm so sorry. I know the heartbreak is so raw. I know that Riley has a big group of golden friends at the bridge as he waits for you one day.


----------

